# CX Brakes: lot's of options out there. What are you using with great success?



## mdutcher (May 1, 2005)

Ok, so I am curious as to what brake system you are using. 

TRP cantilever (EuroX, etc)
TRP CX9 linear pull
Avid Shorty
Avid Shorty Ultimates
Tektro cantilever
Froglegs
paul Neo retro
...and the list could go on.

I am looking for some objective real world type responses from those of us that use and abuse CX products on a weekly basis.

-What are you using?

-Do you like them? If so, why? If not, why?

-Ease of setup and dialing in?

-Any additional comments


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

Ran some Tektro 720s for 2 seasons, they worked just fine with Koolstop salmon pads. Recently mounted a Shorty Ultimate on my fork (new fork was chattering like crazy with the Tektros) and am waiting on some parts to mount the rear Ultimate. Set-up was alot easier and bulletproof on the Ultimates. They seem like very smartly designed. Stopping power seems good and I don't even have them fully dialed in yet. The Ultimates are the best cantis I've used yet.

Previously I was on some older Shimano cantis and they were a real pain to set-up.


----------



## adam_mac84 (Sep 22, 2010)

Not KORE. I am fighting with them currently and not happy. but then again it's on my race only bike, and slowing down is for losers


----------



## onrhodes (Feb 19, 2004)

for the price, the Tektro CR 720 are really nice once you ditch the stock pads. I got a pair (front and rear) off eBay for under $40 brand new. I'd say they are the best bang for the buck.
I've used LX cantilever and avid shorty 4 too, The Tektro are much better than those two.
That being said, I have never used super expensive swanky brakes like the ultimates mentioned above. I tend to believe the hype about the "mini V brake" options out there though. V's are much stronger than canti brakes, you may loose some mud clearance though.


----------



## helios (Jul 22, 2010)

-What are you using? *Avid Shorty Ultimate*

-Do you like them? If so, why? If not, why? *YES. Awesome stopping power. Awesome clearance, both in terms of mud and low profile. Easy to set up. Easy to adjust. Look awesome. Light. *

-Ease of setup and dialing in? *It doesn't get any easier. As with any canti brake, a third hand would be nice *

-Any additional comments *I've also installed and used Shorty 6, TRP EuroX, and TRP CR950. None of them come close. *


----------



## EvilScience (Oct 16, 2005)

Currently running Tektro 720s on one bike, some sort of cheapo Kore brakes on my singlespeed (both with Kool stop salmon pads). Both were dead easy to setup, but the Tektros are much more easily adjustable after initial setup.

I prefer the Tektro 720 setup by far - plenty of power, no chatter, affordable.

The Kores are ok, but have significantly less stopping power in my hands (still no chatter, though, which is nice). However, racing singlespeed is all about maintaining momentum, so I find I just don't brake as much... YMMV


----------



## llama31 (Jan 13, 2006)

I have Paul touring front and rear on my bike. Very happy with them--lots of stopping power compared to the cheap tektro knock-offs I had before. I think they're pretty easy to set up and pretty easy to adjust. I am finding that the springs are starting wear, but they're 4 or 5 years old so not bad. Pricey though.

My wife has the Tektro 720s and they are pretty good, great value for the money. They are wide profile so they may be an issue for some people on dismounts. I forget what they were like to set up but I haven't touched them in 2 years (she doesn't race, just commutes and rides dirt roads on her cx bike).


----------



## jfitzem (Sep 1, 2004)

*Canti Brakes, yeah they kinda work*

I use Avid's and have to adjust them quite a bit.
They work like a good clutch. They'll slow you down, but will not stop ya.


----------



## Gripped (Nov 27, 2002)

mdutcher said:


> paul Neo retro
> 
> -Ease of setup and dialing in?
> 
> -Any additional comments


I have Neo Retro front and touring canti rear. Got them used. I set them up once and have swapped out many wheel sets. The only time I tinker is when I replace cable or pads. No issues.

I'm sure there are many other brakes with similar properties but I'm not looking to switch brakes.


----------



## Vegancx (Jan 22, 2004)

Empella frogs. Used them for years. Cheap, light, once you set the up, you forget 'em.


----------



## imba_pete (Oct 19, 2008)

avid shorty ultimates

easiest to set up and adjust. use a T-handle 4mm and adjusting pads is a dream


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

Running Paul Neo Retro front, Touring rear on one bike.
Old shool XTR's on the other.

Have some Grafton Speed Controllers on an old MTB.

My experice is most all canti's work well after being set up properly.
Just remember not all should be set up the same. They all have their sweet spot.
Pads make a huge difference.


----------



## tonytourist (Jan 21, 2009)

Shorty Ultimates, once I was told how to adjust them for a wide rim (HED C2s) they have been a dream


----------



## Powershot (Sep 18, 2004)

I'm running FSA SL-K's. Pretty nice and lots of adjustments as the pads wear. Pads perform pretty well too in dry and wet on my aluminum rims.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

Another for Paul's Neo/front, touring/rear setup. So far, I love them- waaay mo' betta than the Tektros I had before. Ugh!
That said, we haven't gotten into the muddy season in the NW yet... but I'm confident they will perform better than the Tektros in any case.


----------



## goneskiian (Jan 13, 2005)

tonytourist said:


> Shorty Ultimates, once I was told how to adjust them for a wide rim (HED C2s) they have been a dream


Do share. Thinking about picking some of these up. I've got a couple pair of Major Tom's and a set of A23's which are all wide also. Thanks!

I'm on TRP EuroX's at the moment. They work pretty well but I feel like I could use a bit more stopping power to haul my large carcass down from speed. :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## WA/SScrossracer (Oct 4, 2010)

Running Paul Neo front Touring Rear, Neo/neo on another bike love the ease of setup and power, swap to cartridge MT bike pads with new koolstops when the stocks wear out. Springs are nice and strong, easy to center, stay well adjusted and have good power. Prefer feel of neo by a little, but have to be careful with a neo out back-easy to kick into the wheel on a dismount or scrape on your calf. 
Have also used shorty 6's worked OK for a while, but not as strong or easy to adjust, and needed to be adjusted more often. Old Shimano Xt canti's worked well when set up good, but pad adjustment /replacement a pain with the post pads, UGGG!! and only one little screw for centering them. Also cheap shimano Acera, worked OK but post pads and limited adjustability and really hard stock pads.


----------



## dmcgoy (Nov 5, 2007)

goneskiian said:


> Do share. Thinking about picking some of these up. I've got a couple pair of Major Tom's and a set of A23's which are all wide also. Thanks!
> 
> I'm on TRP EuroX's at the moment. They work pretty well but I feel like I could use a bit more stopping power to haul my large carcass down from speed. :smilewinkgrin:


Maybe this?
weightweenies.starbike.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=92006

(can't post a link)


----------



## pmt (Aug 4, 2009)

Avid Shorty 4 with Kool Stop Mountain pads. They'll stop on a dime; I think I could flip the bike over if I wanted to. No problem with braking or modulation; can use them on the trail or in the paceline. They also have excellent wet-stopping ability.

It's all about the pads, pads, pads. The choice of pads is the biggest factor in whether or not the brakes work well.


----------



## rockdude (Apr 3, 2008)

Paul's and swissstop if you want to stop....


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

dmcgoy said:


> Maybe this?
> weightweenies.starbike.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=92006
> 
> (can't post a link)


Wouldn't you just swap the pad holder spacers? Pretty sure there is a thin and a thick. Thick is usually closest to the pad holder. Disassemble the pad holder from the brake and swap the thin (closest to the allen head bolt) with the thick spacer and re-assemble.

I don't have the brakes right in front of me, but that is usually the case with V brakes and others that have that type of assembly.


----------



## MShaw (Jun 7, 2003)

I'm running the Shimano silver jobbies. They have a v-brake brake pad/holder so they're way super easy to adjust. :thumb

Not 'cool' but they work.

Once I get some of those TRP adjustable pad holders, I may go back to my Mafacs. Only reason I stopped running em is lack of toe-in without a BFH/BFW to 'adjust' em.

M


----------



## dmcgoy (Nov 5, 2007)

krisdrum said:


> Wouldn't you just swap the pad holder spacers? Pretty sure there is a thin and a thick. Thick is usually closest to the pad holder. Disassemble the pad holder from the brake and swap the thin (closest to the allen head bolt) with the thick spacer and re-assemble.
> 
> I don't have the brakes right in front of me, but that is usually the case with V brakes and others that have that type of assembly.


You are probably right. Maybe that's what the guy was trying to say? Here's the Shorty Ultimate manual:
sram.com/_media/techdocs/User%20Manual%20-%20Shorty%20Ultimate.pdf

It looks like the fatter spacer is "supposed" to be closer to the pad holder.


----------



## ZoomBoy (Jan 28, 2004)

Paul Neo-Retros front and rear with Koolstop salmon pads. I've used Pauls for the past decade plus. IME they are well made (in Chico CA USA), set up easy and work well in most conditions.


----------



## jrm (Dec 23, 2001)

*Deore Vs*

and Cane Creek V levers. Stupid easy to set up and stop oh so well. Also clear darn near anysize tire.


----------



## knucklesandwich (Feb 23, 2007)

Ran 720's on my commuter and they were great. When I switched the bike to mainly a race rig I went to Frog legs and love them, so long as you use the adjustable post pad holders.


----------



## limba (Mar 10, 2004)

I wonder if the new Shimanos will be as good as the Ultimates.


----------



## dmcgoy (Nov 5, 2007)

limba said:


> I wonder if the new Shimanos will be as good as the Ultimates.


Seriously doubt it. The CX70/50 appear to use the "traditional" method of having the spring between the canti arm and frame/fork. One of the reasons that the Neo Retro and Shorty Ultimate are so popular is that they put the spring on the outside of the arm, where it's more adjustable and less prone (I think) to friction.


----------



## limba (Mar 10, 2004)

Hmmm, well why wouldn't they know that? Why would Shimano come out with a cross group/brake if it wasn't as good or better than everything else available? Hopefully the reviews come in soon and we can see how they compare to Paul's and the Ultimates.


----------



## dmcgoy (Nov 5, 2007)

limba said:


> Hmmm, well why wouldn't they know that? Why would Shimano come out with a cross group/brake if it wasn't as good or better than everything else available? Hopefully the reviews come in soon and we can see how they compare to Paul's and the Ultimates.


I can think of a few reasons why they would release an "inferior" brake. One, because the brakes with the spring on the inside (and that go into one of the three holes) is faster to install than the Shorty Ultimate/Neo Retro (I'm sure Shimano makes most of it's money on OEM sales). Two, they are cheaper (again, good for OEM sales). Three, these are 105 and Ultegra level brakes, I think. Avid only uses the fancy outer spring technique on their most expensive brake. If Shimano is serious about CX, they may have a nifty Dura-ace level (CX90?) brake planned.


----------



## limba (Mar 10, 2004)

but how many 2012 bikes have you seen with the new Shimano brakes? I haven't seen any.


----------



## dmcgoy (Nov 5, 2007)

limba said:


> but how many 2012 bikes have you seen with the new Shimano brakes? I haven't seen any.


Dunno. Don't really care. Maybe Shimano is just lazy and made a crappy brake that no one wants. It's been out for months and there seems to be very little interest in it. The only thing that interests me in the new Shimano CX group is the top pull derailleur. 

Anyway, sorry to derail the thread.


----------



## limba (Mar 10, 2004)

Don't worry about it. It's not like we're talking about chain lube or something. Yeah, it doesn't seem like anyone cares about the Shimano brakes or maybe they didn't get them done in time to supply bike manufacturers for 2012? Anyway, when someone tries them give us a review.


----------



## MaksButh (Oct 29, 2012)

*Safe buy zithromax online and buy zithromax online no prescription canada.*



*Can i buy zithromax at a local drugstore*

Buy azithromycin online no prescription 

*Buy 1g azithromycin online*

Azithromycin buy online no prescription

The prescription antibiotic Zithromax can be used to treat various common infections, such as bacterial infections and venereal infection. By decreasing bacteria's ability to end up making protein and affecting peptide activity, the medicine can assist to stop bacteria from continuing to reside in and cause infection elsewhere in the body. Zithromax is very useful either tablet form or actually as a liquid suspension and she is licensed to be used in both children and adults.


----------



## bamacrazyy (Feb 25, 2009)

I like my Avid Shorty's....


----------



## lewisl (Nov 15, 2012)

Have had these:

TRP 950: you will never stop, just drag your feet on the ground...

Paul's neoretro: good but wide profile cantis just don't have enough mechanical advantage. wish I had tried Paul's touring. Narrow profile is the way to go. 

Avid shorty ultimate with narrow setup front and rear. Stops the bike but steep hills in the rain still a bit scary. 

Paul's minimoto: Ahhhh! Easy to stop. Gradual modulation. Don't need to clench even stopping from the hoods. Just like real brakes. 

Deore XT in a touring bike: almost as good as the minimotos. Why? Becuase the brake arms are almost a cm longer than the shorty ultimates and about 10 15 degrees narrower in stance. Makes all the difference. But, you can't get them any more. The new cx70s and 50s are quite different.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

lewisl said:


> TRP 950: you will never stop, just drag your feet on the ground...


I use these and they work just fine. I wonder why you had problems with them.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

limba said:


> Yeah, it doesn't seem like anyone cares about the Shimano brakes or maybe they didn't get them done in time to supply bike manufacturers for 2012? Anyway, when someone tries them give us a review.


Sven seems happy with them.
Superprestige Hamme-Zogge 2012: Sven Nys (Landbouwkrediet) Wins In Hamme-Zogge, Photos | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

dmcgoy said:


> The only thing that interests me in the new Shimano CX group is the top pull derailleur.


Crank sets are nice and come stock with 36/46t. Nothing flashy but sensible.


----------



## lewisl (Nov 15, 2012)

pretender said:


> I use these and they work just fine. I wonder why you had problems with them.


@pretender: no power. severe fork shudder. some improvement with better pads but not much. All the other options I listed were much better. Bike is a commuter so stopping, rather than slowing, is desirable.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

I got CX70's..... They are easier to work on than the Tektro CR520's that came with the bike. ANd plus they use DA-style holders, unlike the CR520's....

other than that, I got Tektro front cable hanger with adjusting barrels and the rear Tektro seatpost hanger modified for an adjusting barrel....


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

had Froggleggs loved them
have Spooky's love them
one bike is Spooky front, vintage Paul Stoplight rear


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

adam_mac84 said:


> slowing down is for losers


^^This^^ I do run Tektro cr 720's with no issues. I swapped the pads out, too. Did have to swap back my older Kores on the back as I hit the 720's a few times dismounting/remounting and it cost me time with the canti jammed against my rear rim. And stopping is over-rated


----------



## jct78 (Dec 12, 2011)

i just put some kool stop salmons into my juicy ultimates. JRA, i noticed an increase in braking power. great for a clyde like myself...even better since it's going to rain all weekend for sunday's race.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Had'em Hated them. Couldn't adjust them. Sold them. Happy man now.


----------



## bike2kayak (Jul 13, 2012)

I agree with PMT! I have Avid Shorty 4s which I hated: loud and no stopping power. Replaced with Aztec pads and can stop on a dime. Very easy to adjust as well.


----------



## slabber (Jun 7, 2010)

Just added Yokozuna Reaction cable housing to my euro-x setup - noticeable improvement!


----------



## skinewmexico (Apr 19, 2010)

slabber said:


> Just added Yokozuna Reaction cable housing to my euro-x setup - noticeable improvement!


I mentioned using those on another thread, and was told they were a waste. They were great on my road bike.


----------



## slabber (Jun 7, 2010)

skinewmexico said:


> I mentioned using those on another thread, and was told they were a waste. They were great on my road bike.


Just read the other thread - are you talking about shift housing or brake? The Yokozuna Reaction housing I'm referring to was used only for the brakes on my bike. I wouldn't use it for shift cables, normal high quality housing for the shift housing works fine. I only spend the $$ for the housing to use on my cable actuated brakes - will be retrofitting the balance of the bikes through the off season.

I run Gore RideOn for my rear derailleur setups on my road and cx race bikes. My other bikes I run continuous housing shifter to derailleur - the budget sealed system...


----------



## CAD10 (Jul 15, 2012)

TRP CX 8.4 best brakes ever....well better than those crappy TRP eurox junkers that came on the biker...LOLZ

Honestly they do stop awesome


----------



## rcb78 (Jun 15, 2008)

I've used the TRPs and I'd say the Paul Mini Motos have them beat hands down. They cost quite a bit more, but the TRPs had too much slop in the pivots for my liking.


----------



## cyclophiliac (Jul 25, 2013)

I've ridden several different cantilever brakesets over the years from cheapo's to more pricey options. I recently published my thoughts on the best cantilever cyclocross brakes available. Best Cyclocross Cantilever Brakes Guide


----------



## jct78 (Dec 12, 2011)

been using TRP Hy/Rds this season. they've been super solid for me. i'm running 160mm rotors for my 210lbs and have no issues. brake pad wear has been excellent. i just recently adjusted the throw for both brakes so that i can actuate with my index and middle finger while keeping the other fingers wrapped around the bar. I think they were initially setup with more throw for someone with way smaller hands.


----------

